# Ideas to hide an Outdoor wall mounted tankless water heater



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Janice
No idea what an 'Outdoor wall mounted tankless water heater' is but if it's not too far off the ground could you not build a lattice type box around it? 
Hang a couple of pots of something like Geranium off the lattice?
Or something like Miniorb? Leave it open at top and bottom and paint an interesting colour?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Paint it the color of the house.


----------

